# What do you do in the event of a storm?



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys! 
With hurricane Sandy (i think it was sandy, um, something with an S) on it's way, i thought i would start a thread about what you do to prepare for a storm. I'm not talking evacuation here, but what do you do to "batten down the hatches" so to speak. I know i could possibly be in the path of this one, (i live in NJ) but because this is so wide spread maybe it could help others as well. 
The weather man has already scared the crap out of me, but, then they always beef it up. They he talks and says "it may be no big deal"  
Very classy. 
Anyway, I've already though ahead, we are getting some new hay, made sure we have probios and stuff for the med kit, and put lots of grain (goat, horse, rabbit, not to mention dog&cat food) in gallon baggies in the freezer. This way in a emergency, i could just grab them if i were to need to leave with them all. Even though, we really don't have a way to take them with us. But, you know, help ya sleep at night... Plus, if we run out........ Any ideas to help keep the goats in the storm. I've heard that there might be ice/snow storms to. THis is our first winter keeping goats, so i'm kinda at a loss. :hammer: any ideas?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

You know I honestly haven't thought about hurricanes. If anything where we are it would be summer wild fires or just bad winter storms. To be honest I really need to be better prepared myself. That being said, natural type catastrophies (sp?) is very scary for those of us who own livestock. I pray for all during such an event, more so for livestock owners. I myself am not equipped with a trailer, even if I was it's not enough to hold everyone. If you have anyone semi close but not in danger you may want to store your extra stuff there. I have seen people who have livestock panels on their trailer, or if your animals are use to hot wire; maybe either of those could also be at a friends who is more out of a danger path-then would be the problem getting them there. I would see if someone very close to you has trailers or anything you could haul with, maybe they have equipment but only a few animals and could hold a few extras. Just a thought other than that I unfortunately don't have much experience or advice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Making sure the animals can stay out of the elements. Can your barn flood? Do you have an alternate place to put them if it does? Do you have enough food? Do you have a bunch of gallon jugs of water in case you can't get water? Do you have a generator in case the power goes out?

I would be sure to have enough food for at least a month. I think the government site says at least 3 weeks. Also make sure you have plenty of stuff like toilet paper and paper towels, etc. Also I would wash clothes and anything that you would want cleaned.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Make sure you have plenty of hay stocked, and a way to water. Fill extra containers with clean water. 
We make sure everyone has access to a dry shelter, we add extra straw for bedding and are planning on starting to feed hay tomorrow. Ours are mostly on pasture at this time. Adding hay to their diet will help them with the stress of the storm and the dropping temps and wind. We are expected to be hit hardest on Tuesday in our area, so I will make sure everyone has full bellies with lots of hay Sunday and Monday. 
I can't get all my goats in the barn, some are in calf huts in the field for shelter. So If I have to I will put slabs of hay in the calf huts so they don't have to come out of htem and eat in the rain. 
We are not in a flood zone, so we jut have to deal with the dropping temp, rain and power outages. 
We will get extra fuel for our generator. 
And I need to get some tarps for our hay mow, we are worried about the wind blowing rain under our overhang where we store our hay and straw. 

We also have a rabbit hutch, so we will wrap trap around part of that for the wind and rain, since it sits outside. 

I don't worry if I run out of grain, I just make sure I have enough hay.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Those of you in the path of this storm--praying for you. I got hit by a microburst in August. We had just finished building our goat shelter and in a split second it was destroyed. It was a scary storm but thankfully no one was hurt. We had no warning, thankfully you have some time to prepare. If I was in your shoes I would want to make sure everyone had access to plenty of food and water in case it is just to dangerous to go outside and feed everyone for a day or two. Our goat shelter has doors on it so when a tropical storm decides to head my way I will be able to lock the goats inside with food and water.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We clean their pen and make sure they, and their hay, will stay dry. We also fill as many water buckets and tubs to the brim as we can in case power goes out. Sometimes if we feel the worse will happen, we have an area in the basement where they can stay (spoiled goaties much?)


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I would be worried about flooding, flying objects, hail and tornados. I've been through five hurricanes just make sure to bolt everything down or put it away. Don't want any flying goats. If you don't think your barn is sufficient then plan B put them in the garage (easier access)!


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

We deal with this a lot being in Florida. Most important thing is a dry place for them to hang out until it's over. Also, go around the farm and pick up anything that might be picked up and blown around by the high winds. If small buildings are not anchored to the ground, while a bit late now, they should be. We sink anchors in concrete at the corners of all out out buildings.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have no idea, I just will be praying for everyone in Sandy's path. I only ever have to worry about tornados or a fire, and that there is no warning for.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> We clean their pen and make sure they, and their hay, will stay dry. We also fill as many water buckets and tubs to the brim as we can in case power goes out. Sometimes if we feel the worse will happen, we have an area in the basement where they can stay (spoiled goaties much?)


we did that last year when we had a hurricane! All our goats were in the house hehe!!

I agree with what has been said here.. We were told lots of rain and maybe up to a foot of snow! not fun!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> we did that last year when we had a hurricane! All our goats were in the house hehe!! P


Hope you don't have carpet.

Our first shelter was attached to solid rock but it flew away. Our new shelter is anchored to solid rock. Hopefully if I ever get another terrible storm it will remain in place. Storms are no fun.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm so scared of this freakin storm !! :help:
Im on Long Island and people here are going berserk !!
Soon you wont find a gallon of milk , water , batteries , toilet paper,NOTHING on some of the store shelves already !
Some people go oever the edge , buy all the milk they can possibly load a truck up with and it all goes bad , what a waste !! I can understqnd being prepared , but sheesh !!!
I need to go pick up some catfood because Im actually out of cans and Im afraid to go into the supermarkets , lolol, People scare me more so then the actual storms !!! :roll::roll:

I was in a drug store picking up a few things and there was a teenage girl with her Mom in the same isle I was and she asked her Mom if she could get another blowdryer just in case :GAAH::shrug:


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know why the girl would need a blowdryer .:think:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Texas.girl said:


> Hope you don't have carpet.


Yes we do but they were in a large dog crate at night and zi was with them during the day in our laundry room where they had all the hay they could eat! LOL! And it's not very fun milking FF's that are tied to a table leg! LOL!!

Really it ended up not being bad and the only damage was no power for a small amount of time...

We will see how it goes... I'm not expecting it to be too bad myself.... The news said it was going to pass us by and go back out to sea....:shrug: People at the feed store said up to a foot of snow... Sure hope not! LOL!


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Great ideas everyone! 
Because i'm planing to lock them in the barn if need be, would it be a good idea to give them the probios if they were in their for more that a day? The breeder i got most of my goats from said that when ever there's something stressful for them to give the probios.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It never hurts to give Probios. If you really wanted to, you could give the goats Probios daily for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Trickyroo--one benefit to where I live is the grocery store is soooo far away. I am always prepared, I have no choice. If that storm was headed here I wouldn't need to go to the store for anything--already have enough food and water for any emergency. And that emergency happened in August when a microburst took our our well. I had no water for several days. We did eat in resturants because we had to go get parts to fix the well, but there is enough emergency food in this house that if I did not have water or electricity--we could still eat.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I definitely understand , believe me ! Im the first one to stock pile water 
since 9-11. But I'm talking about some people that stock pile milk and other things that they never gave thought to how they were going to preserve these things and after the "end of the world" comes , all of it gets spilled out cause it spoiled.
Such a waste , and given the fact that we dont live in a isolated area that we wont be found for days , lol , I think we will be ok and be able to run down to the 7-11 shortly because they never close , lololol.

On a serious note though , I am afraid , always have been of storms.
Im afraid for my animals , not myself. I worry about them being afraid and me not being able to get to them quick enough...but thats just me.

I really hope this one passes us up. I can only imagine what people go through where they have these things all the time...

I gave my husband a choice, the goats either come into the house and up to the living room , or basement ( safer ) into one of the stalls we have for whelping puppies. lolol. By Sunday I will be a wreck about all this.....

I pray everybody stays safe !


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah-storms freak me out too! And yes, people are going nuts with this-buying things that you need for a storm, yes... Buying out the whole cheese section when you couldn't keep it fresh anyway... NO, that's stuppid... My dad was their and the poor person at tractor supply was answering the phone "tractor supply no we have no gas or generators"... I can see how you may want a generator, and i can see why you might think to call TSC for it, but the panicking is sad! 
ksalvagno: thanks! Um, just a quick question, i have milk based one (called probios) for my little horse, can i use those? It says its fine for goats .., But it basically listed every animal on god's green earth, so....?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Probios is for goats too. That is what I was given at the feed stores when I asked for probiotics for my kids. Every goat I have given it too gobbles it right down. They seem to love the stuff.

Why is it people wait tell a storm is on the way to get emergency supplies? A generator is not something you should wait tell the last minute to purchase. I own a generator to run power tools. I visited several hardware stores comparing the price/power of what was available before making my purchase. The stores do not have many in stock. I would not want to have to go buy one in an emergency because I know I would most likely not find any.


----------

